# scale length?



## dbmitch (Jun 17, 2009)

does anyone know the scale length on a yamaha fg 180 acoustic guitar?
i think its 25 inches but not exactly sure!? i cut the neck off and getting a new one made and didnt realize i should have measured!

thanks!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Measure for the nut to the 12th fret... double that and voila ... you don't look dumb any more.


----------



## dbmitch (Jun 17, 2009)

ya i know how to do it but i cut the neck off and discarded it a long time ago!so im trying to find someone with the same or similar guitar to measure theirs for me!so ya i still do look dumb haha
thanks anyway!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My 460 is 25"


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Measure for the nut to the 12th fret... double that and voila ... you don't look dumb any more.


I just measured my fg180.
12.5" to the 12th fret. So yeah, it's a 25" scale.


----------

